# Zebralight H51f questions



## gcbryan (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not sure what the beam of this light looks like. It's supposed to be 90 degrees with a diffused but still noticeable hotspot (I believe). Is this an accurate description for those of you who have this light?

What does the beam look like as you go from the flood to the very edge of the light beam. Is there a sharp cut off or is it diffused?

For instance most of us know what putting tape over a lens looks like. The beam is diffused and you can't really tell where the outer edge of the beam stops as there is no round circle droping off instantly to darkness. Is that they way the H51f appears to you or is it more like the PT EOS where the edge of the beam is more like looking through a cardboard tube where there would be a sharp drop-off.

For hiking/camping purposes would there still be a noticeable difference if a diffuser was placed over this lens. So the beam would be used for hiking and then the diffuser would be used when back at camp or in the tent for an even floodier and more diffused beam.

I'm wondering if this would make it more like many traditional hiking headlamps that are a bit diffused for hiking and have an option for a totally diffused flood beam for in camp.

Is there a diffuser that anyone has found that works with this headlamp other than having to put tape on and off?


----------



## JS_280 (Jun 27, 2011)

You are correct. I have the H51Fw and the beam is diffused nicely out to the edges, however there is still a noticeable hotspot at closer (< 18") distances which doesn't make it a good candidate for maps, reading, etc. I'm looking forward to the upcoming H502 which is supposed to be a true flood.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 27, 2011)

JS_280 said:


> You are correct. I have the H51Fw and the beam is diffused nicely out to the edges, however there is still a noticeable hotspot at closer (< 18") distances which doesn't make it a good candidate for maps, reading, etc. I'm looking forward to the upcoming H502 which is supposed to be a true flood.



Thanks for the response. So wouldn't this noticeable hotspot give it a little more throw than you would get from a pure flood beam and isn't that desirable for hiking/climbing? 

Wouldn't a flip down diffuser be a nice feature for this headlamp (for map reading) combined with the additional throw of the muted but noticeable hotspot?

I'm noticing that many Zebralight owners have many different models and are usually looking for the next model to come out as well. That makes me think that Zebralight would do well to make a more versatile model more like the traditional outdoor headlamp makers try to do.


----------



## silentlurker (Jun 28, 2011)

No, it makes sense for them to keep doing what they're doing because they're raking in money by having people buy multiple lights instead of just one


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 28, 2011)

If anyone has seen both the beam (spot) from the BD Storm and the beam from the Zebralight H51f how would you compare them? Are they approximately the same?


----------



## tedh (Jun 29, 2011)

gcbryan, I had the same thoughts you did, a flip-down diffuser would be great. I built one, details here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?308655-H51-H51w-mod-flip-away-diffuser

It works well, does what I wanted it to. 

Ted


----------



## Bolster (Jun 29, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> If anyone has seen both the beam (spot) from the BD Storm and the beam from the Zebralight H51f how would you compare them? Are they approximately the same?



Beamshots of both seen here.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 29, 2011)

Bolster said:


> Beamshots of both seen here.



I've seen those but I was trying to compare the spot beam of the Storm with the H51f as I think they may be similar.

I was also looking for a first person outside impression. I have the Storm but looking at the beamshot for the H51F I'm not sure how it really compares. It occurred to me that the H51F and the Storm spot beam may be similar. I'd like to know if anyone who have actually seen both thinks they are similar.


----------



## Bolster (Jun 29, 2011)

I think you're our test case. Hope to see your comparison beamshots soon...! Sorry can't help.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 30, 2011)

Bolster said:


> I think you're our test case. Hope to see your comparison beamshots soon...! Sorry can't help.


 
I'm only the test case if I buy the H51F  The beamshots I'm referring to at the moment (for the H51F) are just the ones I've seen online.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm surprised that so many people buy so many Zebralights but they never get the right one and there are no real world beamshots (that I can find).

People usually tell you what you want to hear. Those with the H51 will say it's great for hiking and will those with the H51F and yet as far as I can tell (and I can't really tell) they are two very different lights (beams).

To some people hiking is something you can do will total flood, to others it's a defined hot spot and to others it something in between.

Without any real information Zebralight sure is selling a lot of headlamps but I don't want to end up with a dozen of them  If they are so great (and they may well be) I have a hard time understanding why a single individual buys so many of them. Also, there are no critical comments by anyone.

I like my Storm and EOS but I would tell anyone who was interested the flaws as I see them. There seems to be less hard info in terms of reviews on the Zebralights than with most of the other headlamps.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 3, 2011)

i think you just need to get one bro. i think when you do you'll be all like, "Dayum, why'd I take so long to get one. I love this thing!" if you get the w version you can pop your neutral emitter cherry all on one go and you can be all like, "Dayum, I love neutral emitters. I'm never buying cool white again!"

do it!


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 3, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> i think you just need to get one bro. i think when you do you'll be all like, "Dayum, why'd I take so long to get one. I love this thing!" if you get the w version you can pop your neutral emitter cherry all on one go and you can be all like, "Dayum, I love neutral emitters. I'm never buying cool white again!"
> 
> do it!



Haha...I'm not a jump on the bandwagon kind of guy  I have a 6P incan drop-in and don't care for it so warm is not my thing either. I can't recall from your posts whether you even have one  Do you?

I know the original Zebralights were total flood and the guys who work indoors were the first users. Now most of the comments seem to be from users wishing Zebralights would go back to pure flood. Even the ones who aren't looking for pure flood who get the H51F seem to wish they got the H51!


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 3, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> I can't recall from your posts whether you even have one  Do you?



good catch. i've managed to try a couple, but do not actually own one. and generally try not to comment on Zebras since i have very limited experience with them, but it seemed like you're very curious about what the big deal is with these Zebras, so i thought i'd give you a nudge


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 3, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> good catch. i've managed to try a couple, but do not actually own one. and generally try not to comment on Zebras since i have very limited experience with them, but it seemed like you're very curious about what the big deal is with these Zebras, so i thought i'd give you a nudge


 
I'm not one who thinks you can't comment on something if you don't own it  That would prevent anyone from commenting on something that they've seen and didn't like 

I think you should buy the H51f, go hiking with it, take plenty of outdoor shots and be prepared to answer detailed questions  Maybe even buy the H51 while you're at it just for comparisons sake! You're a flashaholic surely you must want to own all of the Zebralight line


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 3, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> I think you should buy the H51f, go hiking with it, take plenty of outdoor shots and be prepared to answer detailed questions  Maybe even buy the H51 while you're at it just for comparisons sake! You're a flashaholic surely you must want to own all of the Zebralight line



you know, i would totally have a H51Fw right now if i could pay something in the $45 range for one (like the ones that pop up now and again in the Marketplace) and if i hadn't already invested so much time in modding an Eos to emulate the H51Fw beam (the materials including the original headlamp only cost me $20, but the time, oh man, that mod took a lot of time). things being what they are, i probably won't be getting one anytime soon.


----------



## carrot (Jul 3, 2011)

I got around to buying an H31Fw recently. So far I am reasonably happy with it but I worry that it won't be throwy enough for hiking. I would liken it to being very similar to the Petzl XP2 with the diffuser: you can see a faint hotspot but it is very diffuse. The neutral tint is a bit strange (I have very few neutral and warm tinted LEDs) but not unpleasant. The real test will be when I take it on the trails.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 3, 2011)

carrot said:


> I got around to buying an H51Fw recently. So far I am reasonably happy with it but I worry that it won't be throwy enough for hiking. I would liken it to being very similar to the Petzl XP2 with the diffuser: you can see a faint hotspot but it is very diffuse. The neutral tint is a bit strange (I have very few neutral and warm tinted LEDs) but not unpleasant. The real test will be when I take it on the trails.



don't mean to get too far off topic, but just wanted to comment really quick regarding the tint: i think you'll notice a real improvement over cool white when you get around water. for me, the cool whites seem to create a lot of glare off of water and it's hard for me to gauge depth and see rocks and other submerged features. i could see through the water a lot better with warmer tint and that made stream crossings and night time water filter runs safer and easier. of course YMMV.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm curious as to whether the H51 is too focused for hiking and whether the H51f is too diffused. If the H51 has enough spill for hiking and if Zebralight were to offer an add-on diffuser that might be a nice combiantion.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 3, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> I'm curious as to whether the H51 is too focused for hiking and whether the H51f is too diffused. If the H51 has enough spill for hiking and if Zebralight were to offer an add-on diffuser that might be a nice combiantion.



i think the Zebra frosted lens has better light transmittance than scotch tape, so based on your preference for the scotch tape diffused beam on the Storm, i would think that you should be fine with the H51F. i don't think it'll be too floody for you. 

i don't think you'd like the H51's beam for hiking. IIRC, the beam was very similar to a iTP A1 beam, which i have and have hiked with. i mean, it's okay, it's not bad, but you still have the sharp contrast between hotspot and spill and a hard cutoff beyond the spill, neither of which i like all that much for hiking, and from what you've mentioned before don't seem to like either. i think you mentioned having a iTP A3. you may be able to use that as a reference. i don't know how the A3's beam compares to its larger cousin, but it probably isn't that different... although i could be wrong about that. the hotspot on the A3 probably isn't as bright i'm guessing.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 4, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> i think the Zebra frosted lens has better light transmittance than scotch tape, so based on your preference for the scotch tape diffused beam on the Storm, i would think that you should be fine with the H51F. i don't think it'll be too floody for you.
> 
> i don't think you'd like the H51's beam for hiking. IIRC, the beam was very similar to a iTP A1 beam, which i have and have hiked with. i mean, it's okay, it's not bad, but you still have the sharp contrast between hotspot and spill and a hard cutoff beyond the spill, neither of which i like all that much for hiking, and from what you've mentioned before don't seem to like either. i think you mentioned having a iTP A3. you may be able to use that as a reference. i don't know how the A3's beam compares to its larger cousin, but it probably isn't that different... although i could be wrong about that. the hotspot on the A3 probably isn't as bright i'm guessing.



I have the ITP A3 but I have the XP-E version although I guess they have a XP-G version now. The H51 has a XP-G emitter doesn't it? I have a Thru-nite XP-G drop-in for a P60. Is that more or less what we are talking about with the H51? Straight emitter and reflector with no diffusing at all?

I prefer Scotch tape mainly because that's what's available. Actually for my flashlights (where I can easily open up the head) I use diffusion film that I have from an old dive light. It was to turn a UK Light Cannon (HID) into a video light. The Scotch tape on the Storm still results in beam that has much more throw than the flood mode on the Storm which has no reflector or optic just diffusion.

It sounds to me like the H51f would be good for hiking and would be good for reading or other non-hiking uses if it could be diffused further with an an add on diffuser. I seem to recall someone fitting an add-on diffuser from a Fenix light.

I would like something that would throw a little further than the Storm. I have the PT EOS using two pieces of tape and that results in what seems like 180 degrees of flood. The Storm using 1 piece of tape (and a different optic) throws further than the EOS but there is no hot spot. I guess for variety it would be good if the H51f threw just a little further than the Storm while still having plenty of diffused spill.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone know what the Going Gear code is currently for the CPF discount? I can never find those things.


----------



## Brasso (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't have an H501, but the diffused beam on the H51fw is pretty floody. I think it's great for up close. If anything it lacks throw for distance. I have a regular SC51c and that beam would not make a good headlamp. Too much spot. I think the H51f is a good compromise between pure flood and spot. Plenty of flood with a mild "hot spot", if you can even call it that. It's would be more accurate to say it gets a tad brighter towards the center.


----------



## JA(me)S (Jul 4, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> Anyone know what the Going Gear code is currently for the CPF discount? I can never find those things.


The CPF discount codes are in the "Good Deals" section of the MarketPlace as a sticky "CPF Specials webpages/dealers". To view, CPFMP membership is required. Disclosing the codes here in CPF proper is frowned on by the mods...

- Jas.


----------



## maitre (Jul 4, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> i think the Zebra frosted lens has better light transmittance than scotch tape, so based on your preference for the scotch tape diffused beam on the Storm, i would think that you should be fine with the H51F. i don't think it'll be too floody for you.


 
I've been using Glad Press n' Seal with great success to diffuse my lights since you literally just press it against the lens and it sticks on. I can't notice any reduction in brightness - only an altered beam pattern. Good thing is it's cheap, a roll lasts forever (for flashlight purposes), and it's easy to keep a small amount with you for when you want a diffused light.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 4, 2011)

maitre said:


> I've been using Glad Press n' Seal with great success to diffuse my lights since you literally just press it against the lens and it sticks on. I can't notice any reduction in brightness - only an altered beam pattern. Good thing is it's cheap, a roll lasts forever (for flashlight purposes), and it's easy to keep a small amount with you for when you want a diffused light.



I've tried that before and found that it didn't diffuse evenly. It's seemed to either result in a diffused pattern that was more vertical or more horizontal.

If used Scotch tape to good effect with headlamps where you are putting it over an optic but with a reflectored light sometimes tape doesn't diffuse evenly either.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 4, 2011)

tedh said:


> gcbryan, I had the same thoughts you did, a flip-down diffuser would be great. I built one, details here:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?308655-H51-H51w-mod-flip-away-diffuser
> 
> ...



I wonder how this would work on a H51f. I know the H51f is already somewhat diffused but it looks like your flip-down diffuser would still be handy for reading or in the tent use where the diffused but brighter center spot might be annoying.

I just ordered a H51f and forgot to order the Fenix diffuser you are using. I sent a follow-up email with the hope that maybe they can add that diffuser to my order before it ships. Today is a holiday so maybe it will all work out.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 4, 2011)

JA(me)S said:


> The CPF discount codes are in the "Good Deals" section of the MarketPlace as a sticky "CPF Specials webpages/dealers". To view, CPFMP membership is required. Disclosing the codes here in CPF proper is frowned on by the mods...
> 
> - Jas.



Thanks. I'd never gotten around to signing up for the Marketplace and when I did I still couldn't see that sticky since I then needed 3 posts. Now I've corrected all that and I can see what everyone is talking about.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 6, 2011)

For those of you who own this light what do you think of the user interface? How easy is it to use after you've played around with it for a while. From reading the instructions online it's a little unclear (to me) as to how it actually works.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 6, 2011)

I have the H31Fw, and other than the interface is 'slowed down'-I think they want it to work if you are hypoxic and hypothermic, it is easy and convenient.
You can access any of the three mode from off. Click from off to high is the easiest, double-click is second easiest, click and hold is somewhat trick-only because the low mode is 0.4 lumens, sometimes you click, hold, and pass through low. Oops!
I rarely use the top down mode selection (from off) Click from off to go high, click again to drop to medium, click once more for low. It was will go ad infinitum this way.


----------



## JS_280 (Jul 6, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> For those of you who own this light what do you think of the user interface? How easy is it to use after you've played around with it for a while. From reading the instructions online it's a little unclear (to me) as to how it actually works.


 
The interface is very easy to use once you use it a time or two.

Single click from OFF --> HIGH

Double click from OFF --> MEDIUM

Click & Hold (.5 sec) from OFF --> LOW

If you click and hold for ~ 1 sec it will begin cycling through LOW-->MED-->HIGH

Each level (LOW, MED, HIGH) has a primary/secondary mode that can be accessed by double-clicking while in that particular level. The primary/secondary mode is memory-controlled, so the next time you access LOW, MED or HIGH it will remember whether you were in the primary or secondary mode for that level.

Clear as mud now?


----------



## flatline (Jul 6, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> For those of you who own this light what do you think of the user interface? How easy is it to use after you've played around with it for a while. From reading the instructions online it's a little unclear (to me) as to how it actually works.


 
It's not a bad UI at all and takes very little effort to get used to. It does, however, make the light feel like more of a toy than a tool.

I find that I grab my Zebralights when I want to play around, but something else when intend to use a flashlight for serious work.

--flatline


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine shipped today so I'll be able to check it out in person soon. The lumen output spacing seems a little odd for the medium setting. High is 190, 133, or 95...take your pick but medium is either 28 or 7. So if you are hiking you either have to use 95 which is PWM or 28. That probably works out fine but you would think there would be something in between 95 and 28.


----------



## tedh (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm probably going to take some flak for this, but I'm honestly not that fond of the interface on my H51. On paper, it's perfect - easy access to a lot of different levels. In my hands, however, it's less reliable - I'm often trying to get to the middle level with a double click, but accidentally only hit the button once, which leads to an overbright light, and then some frantic pushes to turn it down, which more often than not turn into a double click so now I have only a slightly dimmer light. Obviously this is a MUCH better headlamp than the ones I was using even only five years ago, but I have yet to master the interface. Yes, I'll be the first to say this is more about me than Zebralight, but I'm curious if others ever end up getting an undesired output. I sometimes long for a rocker switch like the volume control on my cell phone - click to ramp up, click the other end of the rocker to ramp down. 

Ted


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 6, 2011)

tedh said:


> I'm probably going to take some flak for this, but I'm honestly not that fond of the interface on my H51. On paper, it's perfect - easy access to a lot of different levels. In my hands, however, it's less reliable - I'm often trying to get to the middle level with a double click, but accidentally only hit the button once, which leads to an overbright light, and then some frantic pushes to turn it down, which more often than not turn into a double click so now I have only a slightly dimmer light. Obviously this is a MUCH better headlamp than the ones I was using even only five years ago, but I have yet to master the interface. Yes, I'll be the first to say this is more about me than Zebralight, but I'm curious if others ever end up getting an undesired output. I sometimes long for a rocker switch like the volume control on my cell phone - click to ramp up, click the other end of the rocker to ramp down.
> 
> Ted



I think they got a little too clever with the UI. There doesn't really need to be 3 levels for high and as mentioned the choices for medium are a little limited. The other thing I noticed is that 95 and .2 are the only PMW choices. Why not have those current controlled as well?

I have another headlamp that does have ramping using one button rather than two however. It also has a down side. I can be holding it down to ramp and momentary release the pressure a bit which then triggers the switch into the off position. When I turn it back on it's now on high 

I think H51f would be better with high 190 and 95, medium 60 and 30, low 4 and .2 all current controlled with the UI starting on low and ramping to high, double clicking for the sub menu.


----------



## tedh (Jul 6, 2011)

I suppose there is some comment about the increasing computerization of our world here - I would think it's considerably cheaper to program the sophisticated UI than it would be to add another button. You raise a good point about the single-button ramping design and its shortcomings. No perfect answer, I suppose. Perhaps ZL can give us a "UI simulator" on their website?!?

Ted


----------



## flatline (Jul 6, 2011)

tedh said:


> I suppose there is some comment about the increasing computerization of our world here - I would think it's considerably cheaper to program the sophisticated UI than it would be to add another button. You raise a good point about the single-button ramping design and its shortcomings. No perfect answer, I suppose. Perhaps ZL can give us a "UI simulator" on their website?!?
> 
> Ted



I have a H501w with the old 3-level, non-programmable UI and an SC51w with the current UI. I prefer the old non-programmable UI. It's less, err, "fiddley".

But it's still a good UI. I'm eager to see if they add the new stiffer button from the SC600 to all their models. My SC51w turns on pretty easy when in my pocket of clipped to my belt. That's the only reason I don't EDC it.

--flatline


----------



## carrot (Jul 7, 2011)

Been using my Zebralight for less than a week and I am satisfied with the UI. It's not perfect, but it has easy shortcuts to all three of the levels and is most notably not a pain in the butt to use. If the H31 proves reliable for me I may count myself among Zebralight fans after all. But I'll never come to the dark side of AA users!!!!


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 7, 2011)

carrot said:


> Been using my Zebralight for less than a week and I am satisfied with the UI. It's not perfect, but it has easy shortcuts to all three of the levels and is most notably not a pain in the butt to use. If the H31 proves reliable for me I may count myself among Zebralight fans after all. But I'll never come to the dark side of AA users!!!!


 
Why not? How is a CR123 any better than a lithium AA?


----------



## carrot (Jul 7, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> Why not? How is a CR123 any better than a lithium AA?


 
Because only ONE company makes lithium AA's (Energizer)... okay, well two (Battery Station) and good prices on them are far rarer than good prices on CR123s...? Also, smaller.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 7, 2011)

carrot said:


> Because only ONE company makes lithium AA's (Energizer)... okay, well two (Battery Station) and good prices on them are far rarer than good prices on CR123s...? Also, smaller.



In the stores (locally) I think CR123's generally cost more. Also don't Eneloops have a fairly flat discharge curve as well (don't know for sure as I don't have any)?

I have 18650's for most/many of my flashlights but CR123's are just too much of a hassle so with this particular light I decided to go for a battery type that was readily available.


----------



## carrot (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry GCB, let's take this to PM or another thread. We're starting to derail this one.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 7, 2011)

Since I started this thread and now I'm derailing it let me get in back on track  What to you think about the medium setting for hiking. That would be 28 lumens. I guess that's probably enough in most cases but I'll have to wait until it arrives to know for sure.

That gap between high and medium is pretty large.


----------



## bogmonster (Jul 7, 2011)

I have the cool white H51 and the 30lm is fine for walking. The step up to 100lm is not as much as you might imagine and not too badly spaced but I would be happier with a bit less and a longer runtime. Don't often use the 200lm but can be useful.

I use my light caving, not hiking.

As for the beam, I think the H51 will be better than than pure flood for hiking, especially if you need to route find.

I find the user interface fine. I think I will also get an H502 and use both together caving. Choice of flood and flood/spot with some inbuilt resilience. The cost is not much of an issue when compared to the price of many dedicated caving lights.


----------



## flatline (Jul 7, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> That gap between high and medium is pretty large.


 
I guess it depends on personal preference.

On my SC51w, H1 is 172L and H2 is 86L and I can't tell the difference between the two unless I'm flipping back and forth. From playing around with my programmable lights, I've determined that I want the next level to be at least 3 times brighter than the current level. By that rule, the difference between M1 and H2 is about right.

And I do mean that 3x is the minimum difference that I like between levels. My HDS is programmed to have a 10x difference between my Low (3Lm) and Medium (30Lm) and that, to my eyes at least, seems about perfect.

--flatline


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 7, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> What to you think about the medium setting for hiking. That would be 28 lumens. I guess that's probably enough in most cases but I'll have to wait until it arrives to know for sure.
> 
> That gap between high and medium is pretty large.


 
i'm not sure that having a level in the 50-60 lumen area would have enough of a perceptible difference from the existing levels to be worth the extra hassle. i don't have a Zebra, but my Eos mod does about 25 on medium, about 80 on high, and that seems to be about right for me. i use the medium most of the time and the high gives a nice kick when i need the extra light. i don't think i'd have much of a use for a 50-60 lumen level since it would be brighter than i need for camp setup and regular walking, and wouldn't be bright enough for those times when i lose the trail and need to get my bearings.

then again, this could be an issue of me not knowing what i'm missing because i haven't tried it.

edit: didn't mean to basically repeat what bogmonster and flatline wrote. this is what happens when i start writing a reply, step away, and come back to finish without refreshing the page.


----------



## tedh (Jul 7, 2011)

I like the 28 lumen setting a lot for hiking. Seems just about right to me. 

Ted


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 7, 2011)

It will probably end up being just about perfect. I was just thinking that medium is where I would be using it most of the time and if 30 lumens came up a bit short it was a long way to 100 lumens (as far as run time is concerned) but 30 probably will be the sweet spot and high will be for when I need to see a bit further or in more detail.

I'm used to a ramping headlamp where I know I'm not at high or low but I don't know there I am (lumen wise) exactly. 30 lumens probably is just fine.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 8, 2011)

OK, I received mine (H51f) today. It's not dark yet and I haven't spent much time with it so I'll give a little more feedback later. I just want to give a little more balanced and informed feedback since there is a lot of fanboy  talk and talk by those who don't have a Zebralight.

It looks good and appears to be well made. The strap is very light weight compared to the straps on my other headlamps. That may be fine as the light (especially with a lithium is pretty light weight) or it may wear out fast.

There is no hotspot and the brighter area in the middle is almost not worth mentioning. You would not need another diffuser to be able to read with this headlamp. The frosted glass lens does diffuse it more than Scotch tape (which makes me think that DC-fix is probably just a CPF tendy thing to do as well). Scotch tape does allow more of a directed beam. Why? Because you can easily see through Scotch tape. You can read through Scotch tape and you can't through frosted glass.

The UI is a little touchy. There is a delay as well. It's also hard to insure that it will come on in low mode. It's hard to hold it for that mode to come on without it starting to cycle to the other modes. When it does cycle it cycles fast.

I think that if might be a better deal for hikers to get the H51 and then make the diffuser mod described earlier in this thread. I'm not sure only because I don't know what H51 looks like beam-wise and I mean outdoors. It depends on how sharp the spot is and how much spill there is.

The H51f may be fine. It is bright in high so it may throw enough on high for challenging situations and medium may be fine for most other situations. I'll test it out later tonight. The Storm does throw further even with one piece of Scotch tape.

The H51f is very light weight and the lighter weight headband also makes it less bulky to carry when not in use. It's not quit as convenient pressing the switch as more traditional headlamps (and they are not usually all that convenient either).

I was never able to get it into the 3rd sub-level on high. I read the instructions about 7 double clicks but I wasn't able to do it. It doesn't matter as I don't need that sub-level.

I'll probably just always let it start to cycle from low to high. They've made it a little more complicated than it needs to be. I don't know that you can ever really be sure that you wouldn't destroy your night vision by trying to go directly to low because it's just too quirky to be sure. It's more of a toy in this regard however.

This is a different headlamp and I'm glad to have one but it should be about $40 or less and the UI should be refined a bit. I'm still curious as to what the H51 beam outside looks like as compared to this one but I'm not going to join the Zebralight collectors club 

I'll post a little more after dark. I think having a 190 lumen high option does make up for a beam that is a little too diffused for hiking in some respects.

I will say that buying lithium AA's is much more appealing than buying lithium AAA's since they cost the same but one has twice the power of the other. Right now in my local drugstore the 4 packs are buy one and get one free for both lithium AA and AAA.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 9, 2011)

I tried it out some more once it got good and dark tonight. I like it. The Storm in flood mode has a much wider beam and in diffused "spot" mode it throws further but the H51f throws far enough for most of my outdoor uses and due to its wide diffused beam it doesn't always have to throw quite as far as another headlamp as the great visibility from the wider beam helps even things out a bit.

I could defiantly do without the third sub-level on high (133 lumens/strobe). It's just annoying to get into and out of. Having 195 lumens and 95 lumens is enough for high anyway.

I found that 28 lumens for medium was more than enough in most cases and the other medium option, 7 lumens, didn't seem that much dimmer than 28 lumens!

Low at 2.4 lumens was nice. With some ambient light in my yard when I switched to the other low option .2 lumen I wasn't sure my light was on at first. Once I got to a darker area and quit walking around that was a comfortable level for just sitting/talking or whatever.

It doesn't have an electronic lock-out mode but simply unscrewing the tail cap just a wee bit takes care of that as well.

I thought I might miss the infinite ramping of the Storm which has a pretty good range (100 lumens - 4 lumens) but it wasn't an issue and the 2.4 and .2 lows of the H51f were even nicer. I also really like the positive and hands-on way of adjusting the beam angle as opposed to the hinged method of the Storm (and EOS and many others).

Other than the 3rd sub-level of high I think I have the UI down. I think it would be even better if the frosting on the lens was a little less so it would be a little more directional and so throw would be a little further but for my needs I think it will be OK. For SAR I think it would be better to get the H51 and add the flip diffuser shown earlier in this thread.

I'd still like to see a H51 sometime if anyone in the Seattle area who has one wants to go on a night hike sometime 

For minimal equipment when weight is an issue I think I'll use the H51f, with a Proton Pro around my neck (both use AA) and a spare AA in a pack or pocket somewhere. That's 3 AA batteries and the redundancy of two lights with very little weight and even includes a red LED if necessary (Proton Pro).

If weight isn't an issue or spot throwing is necessary then I'll put my 18650 aspheric flashlight in the cargo pocket of my pants. If I needed to do that very often then I'd just get the H51 with a diffuser option.

So to critique my 3 headlamps in summary form...Storm good beam, decent throw and great flood mode but starts in high, toggles from spot to flood on power up each time and could have a better button.

PT EOS, ditch the strobe mode and add 2 lower low settings. H51f very nice but ditch the 3rd sub-mode on high and reduce the frosting effect just a bit.

The EOS will probably stay in the car as my car headlamp or loaner headlamp and the Storm and H51f will each get a lot of outdoor use. The Storm annoys me sometimes only because they got it almost right and probably would have gotten it completely right had it been a smaller company rather than design by bureaucracy.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 9, 2011)

good to hear you like it. 

it does kind of make the Eos obsolete doesn't it. it does what a diffused Eos does, only it has more levels, is a lot lighter, and batteries are easier to feed.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 9, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> good to hear you like it.
> 
> it does kind of make the Eos obsolete doesn't it. it does what a diffused Eos does, only it has more levels, is a lot lighter, and batteries are easier to feed.



The beam is better than the EOS (IMO) and what you've said above and the beam adjustment is much better.

The EOS in black still looks good although it's a little on the large side and except for the strobe mode not being hidden has very little to annoy one (me)  Functionally speaking it needs a lower low.

Since I use primaries except for 18650 lights and now with headlamps I'm especially into lithium for less weight as much as for any other reason the cost difference is appealing...AA and AAA cost the same but AA lasts twice as long making them (in effect) half-price


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 9, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> AA and AAA cost the same but AA lasts twice as long making them (in effect) half-price



and don't forget it's 1 AA vs 3 AAA. 1/6 the price!!!


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 9, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> and don't forget it's 1 AA vs 3 AAA. 1/6 the price!!!


 
apples= apples
apples = oranges


----------



## Bolster (Jul 9, 2011)

tedh said:


> I'm probably going to take some flak for this, but I'm honestly not that fond of the interface on my H51.



Like GCB mentioned above, I blind myself a fair amount, by not being able to successfully turn the light to low. If I'm just a scootch too fast in press-and-hold, I accidentally get high. But if you press-and-hold a scootch too long, you get medium. So turning on to low is trickier than I'd like.

The old H50 interface was my fave. Twist, get low. Every time. Need more? Twist again.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 9, 2011)

The 2nd sub-level on high actually makes me laugh it's so difficult to deal with. I don't need it so it doesn't matter so much (and that's why I can laugh).

Getting into that level is awkward and I'm still not sure how I get out of it! The instructions say that memory doesn't apply to strobe (so you can just turn the light off) but what about the 133 lumen setting of that level...does memory apply to that? If so how do you ever get out of it?


----------



## carrot (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm not happy. I was using my H31Fw around the house today and it seemed pretty bright. Turned it off for a moment to save power and imagine my surprise when it wouldn't turn back on. Battery read at 2.3V, which should be plenty for a boost circuit. I'm pleasantly surprised that the Zebralight was able to drain the CR123 down to 2.3V (and maybe lower) but very, very unhappy that it refuses to turn back on under the same conditions. Do not like being surprised by low battery misbehavior, as it can be dangerous for the operator.

All of the other _serious_ headlamps I own, Surefire, PrincetonTec, Petzl, have ample low battery warnings and do not behave this poorly. FWIW the Surefire fires up just fine with the same 2.3V battery.

I'm surprised nobody mentioned this ENORMOUS caveat. I'm curious what the behavior of the H51 is like on alkalines and NiMH?


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 10, 2011)

I haven't had mine long enough to know but I was never under any illusion that it had a low battery indicator nor have I ever read of any low battery warning.

At least I have tried to be critical of all my headlamps in my posts and I'm glad a few are bringing that same approach to Zebralight as it has been sorely lacking.

I'm not aware of any warning in my PT EOS but I haven't had it long either. The BD Storm has battery indicator lights.

I have to say the two low settings on the H51f make this light very nice to use. I also really like just reaching to to manually turn the light for beam adjustment.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 10, 2011)

the Eos just gets dimmer and dimmer and slowly fades out. 

i think every CR123 light i've tried cuts out without warning. my PT Apex Pro was like that (one of the big reasons i got rid of it). the 123 handhelds i've tried do it too. 

if the Saint has a low battery warning, one more reason to like the Saint. but then, the Saint is a lot more expensive.


----------



## tedh (Jul 10, 2011)

Bolster said:


> Like GCB mentioned above, I blind myself a fair amount, by not being able to successfully turn the light to low. If I'm just a scootch too fast in press-and-hold, I accidentally get high. But if you press-and-hold a scootch too long, you get medium. So turning on to low is trickier than I'd like.



Yeah, I hear you. I've played with triple-clicking, but then you are cycling past a blast of high, usually not what you want when you objective is low power. 

Ted


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 10, 2011)

tedh said:


> Yeah, I hear you. I've played with triple-clicking, but then you are cycling past a blast of high, usually not what you want when you objective is low power.
> 
> Ted


 
There's not really any triple-clicking however (I say as a new Zebralight expert) 
There is a single click...high and a quick double click...medium
Triple-clicking would actually just get you to the sub-level on medium.

Cycling on the other hand is rapid and I always end up going through high before I'm able to stop


----------



## tedh (Jul 10, 2011)

No, there IS triple clicking - give it a try from off, let me know what you get - I get low. It seems the interface is smart enough to understand what three clicks mean when the light is off, versus what they mean when the light is already on. Besides, if the light interpreted three clicks as a single then double, you wouldn't get the medium sublevel, you'd get the high sublevel. Once for high, then a double click for the high sublevel. Triple clicking when the light is on gives you super-low battery saver mode, also known as off. 

Ted


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 10, 2011)

tedh said:


> No, there IS triple clicking - give it a try from off, let me know what you get - I get low. It seems the interface is smart enough to understand what three clicks mean when the light is off, versus what they mean when the light is already on. Besides, if the light interpreted three clicks as a single then double, you wouldn't get the medium sublevel, you'd get the high sublevel. Once for high, then a double click for the high sublevel. Triple clicking when the light is on gives you super-low battery saver mode, also known as off.
> 
> Ted


 
Haha...you're right both regarding low and regarding "super-low battery saver mode"


----------



## carrot (Jul 10, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> the Eos just gets dimmer and dimmer and slowly fades out.
> 
> i think every CR123 light i've tried cuts out without warning. my PT Apex Pro was like that (one of the big reasons i got rid of it). the 123 handhelds i've tried do it too.
> 
> if the Saint has a low battery warning, one more reason to like the Saint. but then, the Saint is a lot more expensive.


 
Like the EOS the Saint will slowly get dimmer and dimmer (refusing to ramp up or ramping down after a short higher output) which gives me plenty of warning to change the battery. 

Pretty much all of the 123 based lights I carry with any regularity will similarly refuse to go to high when the battery is mostly depleted but still provide some amount of output. I don't see why the Zebralight can't do the same instead of refusing to light at all.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 11, 2011)

I guess it's regulated to the end. My Proton Pro ends pretty abruptly. It does have some warning. The white and red LED come on at the same time (something it can't be set to do otherwise) but just before that happens it's very bright (no appreciable dimming) and then suddenly it goes to white and red but frequently if you turn it off it won't come back on or if it does not for long.

I guess that's some notice but it's not like it falls out of regulation and then gives you 30 minutes of dimming. I'd prefer a battery indicator light. On the Storm when you're at 25% battery capacity you get a red indicator upon start-up. You would just change the batteries at that point. The EOS has no indicator and is regulated but I guess it must fall out of regulation before the very end. I guess Zebralight doesn't.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 11, 2011)

There is no 'triple-clicking' on the H31Fw.
That is just recognized as three single clicks in rapid succession. So that is on-medium-low.
Keeping single clicking from off, and you get the top down mode sequence.


----------



## tedh (Jul 11, 2011)

I suppose I can give one of two replies:

1. Sure there is, try it. Proof is in the pudding, and all that. A triple-click from off gets you low. Who cares what the system thinks is going on, it works. 

2. You're right, there isn't, it's what you said, the system recognizes it as three single clicks in rapid succession (or, more accurately, three clicks in rapid succession followed by a long enough pause that the next click will tell the software to do something else besides continue to cycle through light modes). 

But, if we're going to toss out the term "triple-clicking", because the light is simply recognizing three clicks in rapid succession, then I think we need to be fair and say there is no such thing as a double-click either. A double click is just two clicks in rapid succession, as far as the light is concerned. However, that didn't stop zebralight from using the phrase "double click" in the instructions. I think it's perfectly reasonable to use the term triple-clicking, which is both brief and clear, even though Zebralight didn't use it in their instructions. 

Hey, did anyone realize dodeca-clicking ALSO gets you low?!? Sorry, I'm getting a little click-happy over here...

Ted


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 12, 2011)

I noticed that when I use a rechargeable battery that medium is the brightest setting. Does that mean that the H51f is really designed for alkalines primarily? Is that just how it operates with a 1.2V power source or is it just my old rechargeable battery?

Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## flatline (Jul 12, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> I noticed that when I use a rechargeable battery that medium is the brightest setting. Does that mean that the H51f is really designed for alkalines primarily? Is that just how it operates with a 1.2V power source or is it just my old rechargeable battery?
> 
> Does anyone else have this issue?


 
Try a freshly charged cell and see if medium continues to be the brightest setting. If the issue persists, then your light has a problem. Hopefully your light is fine and the issue is just that your old cell simply can't handle the current draw on High.

--flatline


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 12, 2011)

flatline said:


> Try a freshly charged cell and see if medium continues to be the brightest setting. If the issue persists, then your light has a problem. Hopefully your light is fine and the issue is just that your old cell simply can't handle the current draw on High.
> 
> --flatline


 
The cell was freshly charged but it was an old cell in that I hadn't used it in a long time so I think the cell is suspect. I don't usually use rechargeable batteries. I've just ordered some new rechargeable batteries and a better charger so after some reading I think this was most likely the issue (which is pretty much what you are saying as well)


----------



## Mdinana (Jul 13, 2011)

tedh said:


> gcbryan, I had the same thoughts you did, a flip-down diffuser would be great. I built one, details here:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?308655-H51-H51w-mod-flip-away-diffuser
> 
> ...


So you interested in selling that (and patent'ing it) over in the MP?


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 13, 2011)

I ordered that same diffuser just after I ordered the H51f. I now know that I don't need it for the H51f but since I have now also ordered a H51 I may have to opportunity to try it out on that.


----------



## tedh (Jul 14, 2011)

Mdinana said:


> So you interested in selling that (and patent'ing it) over in the MP?



I think I gave up the patent rights when I posted it here, but yeah, if I could get the diffuser material to work well, sure, I'd try selling them. I'm working on another version, let's see how that one comes out. 

Ted


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 15, 2011)

I just received the H51 today. This is looking good! I think this is the one for hiking. The spot is there (of course) but the OP reflector is doing its job and the effect isn't harsh.

The option to go from 95 lumens to 195 lumens on the H51f wasn't really useful (IMO) as a floody type of light. The option to go from 100 lumens to 200 lumens on the H51 does make a difference (in throw).

I think having both the H51 and the H51f makes a great combination for outdoor use. You need to carry a spare battery anyway under most circumstances so you might as well do it by carrying another headlamp since they are so small and since each offers some advantages.

Either can be used under most circumstances however.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 16, 2011)

I had a chance to use the H51 last night. Outside its beam is nice but a little narrow with not quite enough spill reaching the area around your feet if you are looking ahead (of course you can just adjust the beam downward).

Its got the issue (for me) of a hard cut-off (spill to darkness). I guess the only way around that while still keeping the spot is to use optics (TIR).

The beam is more or less like that of the PT EOS if the EOS had a XP-G hotspot in the middle. Both have about the same overall diameter beam and hard cut-off.

Using both together (H51 and H51f) made that hard cut-off dim considerably and the H51f provided light near the feet.

Unless Zebralight comes up with an optic that preserves the hotspot (H51) but diffuses the outer edge of spill and also provides a well designed diffuser for in camp use the best solution is to have both H51 and H51f available.

I'll probably use them both together sometimes and at other times I'll only use one or the other while keeping the unused one nearby in a pocket.

I have to say the H51f is absolutely a pleasure to use in most circumstances. I got the H51 rather than having to carry a "thrower" flashlight. If I was climbing something where it was actually dangerous not to be able to see ahead further than was possible with the H51f I'd have no problem using just the H51 and probably wouldn't be thinking about the hard cut-off that bothers me with most lights in general.


----------



## Paolos (Sep 11, 2011)

I've been agonising over getting the H51w or the fw. I like to go out for a walk at night and usually take a small flashlight with me, especially in the winter months. The fw seems like an ideal candidate, but I fear that it might be just too floody. I usually have my fenix ld10, which I love, it's one of my favourite lights, but the tail switch isnt ideal for just out walking as you have to switch the holding position to a more traditional grip. To this end, I got a zebralight sc51, and I am very happy with it. It doesn't feel as nice in the hand as the ld10 as it's a bit smaller but the super high and super low are really handy. 

I wanted to get the h51 so I could basically either hang it round my neck with some paracord or hook it onto the chest pocket of my jacket, but I can't decide which one to get. Obviously I want to see what I'm about to step in, but I'd also like to see if imminent death is 50 yards in front of me. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thaugen (Sep 11, 2011)

Have a Zebralight H51fw that I use for hiking and reading in bed at night. I think it is the ideal beam for both hiking/walking outdoors and reading inside. I love the SC51, but not for a headlamp. Personally, I don't find the H51fw too floody. And you can always take your SC51 with you if you need to look farther down the trail.


----------



## Paolos (Sep 11, 2011)

That's very true. I suppose since I have a few "regular" lights, it does make sense to get something a bit different rather than just duplicating what I already have. In this economic climate I don't have a heap of cash to spare and just don't want to waste the money on something that is of limited use. 

I know that "usable light" is a very interpretive term, but what is the effective range of usable light on the fw.


----------



## gcbryan (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd say 50 feet for the F (don't have the W). I ended up putting tape of the H51 anyway. I use the H51f most of the time and just carry a small 1 AA XR-E light for when I need a little more throw than the H51f.

The small light I take with me is the Ultrafire BJ08A (Google it) so it's not much bigger than the battery.


----------



## Cemoi (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi all,

The third picture on the H51F description page on Zebralight website shows the frosted lens and reflector taken apart. Does this mean that the lens can be easily replaced by the user, allowing him to convert the light to a non-floody H51?


----------



## gcbryan (Sep 22, 2011)

Cemoi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The third picture on the H51F description page on Zebralight website shows the frosted lens and reflector taken apart. Does this mean that the lens can be easily replaced by the user, allowing him to convert the light to a non-floody H51?



No, it cannot be taken apart by the user. Or rather I have two and I can't see how to do it and have never heard of anyone being able to do it.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Dec 22, 2012)

gcbryan said:


> No, it cannot be taken apart by the user. Or rather I have two and I can't see how to do it and have never heard of anyone being able to do it.



(1) I found beamshots _(indoors)_ comparing the *H51* , *H51w* , and *H51F*
- http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=2830
- http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?312179-ZebraLight-H51w-or-SC51w-for-EDC/page2

beamshots _(outdoors)_ comparing the *H51Fw* , *H51F* , *H51* , and *H501*
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/zebralight/5033-passaround-zebralight-h51f-h51fw-h51.html

and beamshots comparing the *H501* and *H502*
- http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314290-ZebraLight-H502-XM-L/page26&highlight=h51f


(2) We took delivery today of an H502. For another family member, I think the H502 will be very useful for her for indoor use. But in the backyard on high it's dim enough in my opinion that I think it'll probably be of limited usefulness outdoors to her except if she's walking on a sidewalk where I observed it's a little bit less dim.

*Here's my dilemma and question.* I'm considering getting her an H51F. But not having used anything like it, I don't know if it'll be bright enough outdoors for short distance use of less than 15ft. I've read the customer reviews of the H51F and studied the beamshots I linked. But I haven't used anything like an H51F and can't draw a conclusion about whether there would be *both* an appreciable and hopefully significant difference between an H51F and an H502 for what our particular outdoor use would be.

I considered the SC52 XML. But since it seems from comments here to have the usual dim spill of other spot+spill flashlights, I can't see how it'd be useful to her since it sounds like she'd have to have her eyes focused solely on the XML hotspot to navigate outdoors. That's what I feel outdoor navigation for me is like when I walk around with my MiniAAx2 XPG.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have an H51 and H502. I put some d-c-fix diffuser film on the H51 for a little more flood for running and hiking. While I can't say for sure how close this makes it to the H51f, I couldn't be happier with the results. It's a nice smooth flood now but still has some good throw with a less pronounced hot spot. I use my 51 almost every night running on a pitch black road (sounds dangerous but there's practically no traffic). 

I've reluctantly put my H502 up for sale in the CPF marketplace last night since it's just too floody for anything I'll use it for. It's great for reading and around camp, but I still end up using my H51 in those applications anyway.

Even though I'm only guessing, I would think the H51f would be close to my H51 with diffuser film, thus great for hiking. The H502 just can't get it done for me.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you

Your experience is especially helpful to me. In this city, out of all the surfaces I walk on _(grass, sidewalks, dirt, and streets/parking lots)_ the black paved road seems to "absorb light" the most -- in other words, it seems to make it the most challenging to get any useful flashlight-light reflected back to me.

And here you in addition are running which I would think makes it more critical that your flashlight brightness and beam pattern are just right because now your mind and eyes have to process everything in less time to make sure you don't injure yourself on some hazard in the road.

So if you feel very satisfied and safe under those conditions, then this sounds like the right light for what I'm looking for.

*Quick question.* Did you select the H-model because you wear it on your head while you're running ? If you hand-carry it, is it working out better for you than the SC-version would have ?

I'm trying to decide between the H51F and the SC51F. I noticed that the SC51F clip is fastened with screws in contrast to the tension clip the H51F uses ; I wondered if in regular use that is a worthwhile advantage.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 23, 2012)

I chose the headlamp model initially for backpacking at night, which works great, but then started running outdoors year-round and found it to work for this as well. Some people run with a handheld torch but that's too much movement for me. Personally I wouldn't like the headlamp for regular use but that's just me, pointing a 90deg lamp seems cumbersome


----------

